# General > Hobbies >  New Cancer Research Group Page, C.U.R.E!

## Misswiths

https://www.facebook.com/curecancerresearchuk?ref=hl

Go check it out, so you dont miss any exciting event's, 
Launch Day, 9th June, Family Funday! with magic and clown act from Inverness, 11am start British Legion Thurso. 
Pamper Night, with a stripper ladies! 25th October 8.30pm Start, Central Function Suite Thurso.
Masked Ball with Surprise entertainment, 16th november, Weigh Inn Hotel. 8pm Start.


 :Smile:

----------

